# [LPF] Unwanted Farmhands



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Short 1 Encounter stopover for 4 heroes en route Venza

DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: ??

Heroes:
Borric Hawkins (perrinmiller) - Human Fighter - in NPC status, not gaining XP/GP
Breninyr Hydref (Mowgli) - Aasimar Sensei/Cleric
Orlando Furioso (GlassEye) - Human Bard/Rogue
Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Human Witch


[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 30 Aug 2013 & Ends 7 Oct 2013 (39 Days) DMC=2.73
Breninyr starts at 148,852XP: Ends at 169,331XP
Fury stats at 107,475XP: Ends at 122,533XP
Sylvain starts at 63,213XP: Ends at 74,785XP

Enc1: 6400XP each
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: 4 Greatclubs (40gp), 2 potions of cure serious wounds (1500gp), +2 dragonhide breastplate (5400gp), +1 greatclub (2610gp), amulet of natural armor +1 (2000gp), belt of giant strength +2(4000gp), cloak of resistance +1(1000gp), 830gp = 17,380gp = 4345gp Each


[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards][URL=http://s956.photobucket.com/user/perrinmiller/media/Living%20Pathfinder/LPFUnwantedFarmhandsFinal_zps3880d20a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Breninyr earns 20,479XP, Ends at 169,331XP; Earns 11,287GP
Fury earns 15,058XP, Ends at 122,533XP; Earns 9,961GP
Sylvain earns 11,572XP, Ends at 74,785XP; Earns 8,014GP
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,      rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within      48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a      character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they      will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was  no      communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move  on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/    on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own    purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invis Castle provides. This requires  an Account at Invis Castle to add. I want to see what the roll is for  and the target designated (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the description  block that is provided when you are logged in. Including the modifiers  that make the bonuses different than normal can also be included. This example would be ideal: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I would appreciate not having to take any extra time to click any links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the         DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having  informed     the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the  adventure     giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned  as well as  time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so   immediately  once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the   timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change   even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not    heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells    prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use     these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or    inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared    casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the    slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can  go   through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had    already   rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot         preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler         block that includes a link to your character sheet will be  required   in      every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC   content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating  their  movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs.  Whenever you  post IC, include the latest map even if your character did  not  move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no  limit  to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a  map link  (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you  update  again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Borric and Sylvain parted ways with Zelena, the little cleric returning  to her homelands, a week after leaving Gist.  The journey on the river  uneventful and boring as they rode aboard ship after selling off the  mounts. No Halflings assaulted them. No river monsters tried to eat  them. Leaving the river behind, the duo had purchased new mounts and  were making the overland trek through the Landadel Baronies towards  Venza.

To occupy their time, Borric and Syl spent many hours  discussing potential ventures they could look into before trying to  brave the portal to the other plane again. One can only discuss whoring  in Venza so much before it becomes counter-productive while still a few  days travel away.

One of the reasons they went overland was to  listen for rumors that would offer opportunity. As it happens, they hear  tell of some farmsteads getting terrorized near a village a few  leagues down the road. Spurring their mounts into a canter, they hustled  along.




Arriving at the village's town square, they pulled up  short on the reins and immediately see a familiar face. It is Orlando  Furioso, aka Fury. There is another man with them that they do not recognize.


----------



## Gerald007 (Aug 30, 2013)

"Well, look what the cat dragged in, Borric.  Long time no see, Mr. Fury!  How's life been?  Better than mine, I'm sure, trying to keep up with this guy," he motions, pointing at the heavily armored fighter beside him.  "Fine, Waltor.  Fury, Waltor says hello.  Apparently, I'm being rude again," Syl grumbles, as his tiny centipede appears on his shoulder out of the folds of his robe.

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. [/sblock]


​


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric reins in his horse beside Syl and remarks, "Aye, tis Fury."

"Oy, mate! What brings you out this way?" He calls out.

The fighter walks his horse closer and then swings a leg over the rump to dismount with a clang of platemail. Since they last saw each other, the brash fighter no longer is wearing that hideous black platemail with skulls decorating it. His armor is a gleaming bronze and his shield is of fine darkwood.  He still has his trust flail, mageslayer on his belt though.

Borric holds out his gauntlet-covered hand to clasp forearms.  "Who's your traveling companion?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2013)

[section]
The tall, golden skinned young man strides boldly up to the one the other called 'Borric' and extends a hand in greeting. "I'm Breninyr, Bren to my friends. A pleasure . . . Borric, is it?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Breninyr Hydref[ /URL]
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 22 (22 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 62/62
*CMB:* +14 *CMD:* 26 (+16/28 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +11 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +17

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (07/07)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Divine Favor, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Orlando is struck speechless at running into a couple of old friends but he recovers quickly rattling off a string of curses Borric and Sylvain last heard standing outside a guardhouse in Planks, curses Borric taught Fury.  This time, however, they are spoken with a good-natured pleasure at this chance meeting of friends.  The rogue grins, nods a greeting to Sylvain, winks at Waltor, and clasps arms with Borric.

"You two are the last ones I expected to find out here in the country.  It's good to see you both.  Is Zelena with you?"  He stands back and looks both of his friends over.  "Sylvain, my friend, you look... dangerous.  I'm not sure I want to know what sort of tricks you've picked up since we last traveled together.

And Borric!"  The rogue flicks Borric's chestplate with one fingertip.  "Shining bronze!  It's a good look for you.  No white cloak strapped to your back, yet?"

Fury seems to just now realize that he hasn't made introductions all round.

"Oh, yes.  This is Bren.  Solid fellow from down Irthos way who kept me alive when things got a little rough in the Seithrs.  Bren, these are some old friends of mine: Borric, Sylvain, and the indomitable Waltor.  Couldn't ask for better companions."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* n/a
*Effects/Conditions:* n/a

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2013)

[section]
Golden skin now turning a coppery shade, Bren gives an embarrassed half-smile and waves away Fury's praise. "Truly, 'twas Fury and Cythera kept _me_ alive, and helped me solve a mystery and take care of a . . . um . . . problem . . . for my superiors. Anyway, any friend of Fury's is a friend of mine! Guess you guys can call me Bren."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






After the introductions, Borric grins and shakes his head, "Ha, no fookin' White Cloak am I!"

"They would not let me hang out in brothels all the time when off duty. Besides, I am apt to bash the law breakers in the head instead of arresting them." 

He had not met Cythera, whoever that is. The name alone reminds him of some exotic dancer in Venza that was high priced when it can to giving good... He shakes his head to clear his mind of the talents of high priced whores and returns to the matter at hand.

"We are on our way to Venza. Zelena decided to strike off for home to tend to local matters for awhile. She promised to look us up if she ever returns to the City of Glass."

"Syl and I have been discussing a new venture, but it is one that will require some specialized magical gear and probably flying mounts. In the mean time, we need to find some new questing to acquire lots more gold before such an risky endeavor."

Borric is clearly excited about the prospect.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][Sblock=New Map]Try messing around with this map. <Shift> will re-size a picture. Double-click opens up other options. When done, hit <Enter> key and it generates a new URL. Post the link for the next person.[/Sblock]Map of Village Square


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Thought I'd give Syl a chance to respond as well, but played (just a little) with the map. I've used Ditzie before and like it - I just moved Bren next to Borric as he'd approached to shake the man's hand.

Updated Ditzie[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 2, 2013)

"Nah, I'm not dangerous, Fury.  My job is to keep the MageSlayer standing upright.  He usually takes it from there,"Syl laughs still enjoying Borric's nickname, even after all this time.

"Nice to meet you, Bren.  A friend of Fury's is a friend of mine, that's for sure."

OOC [sblock]Soory for the short post, but I've been sick in bed all day.  Hopefully I'll be back feeling better tomorrow![/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]

​


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks a bit sheepish as he makes a nonchalant motion with one hand.

"As for what we're doing in the country...  Bren heard some rumors from one of his contacts or another that there was something going on out here that could use a pair of eyes to check it out.  I'm not sure we're in the right place; my direction sense outside the city just isn't the same.  Give me a maze of alleys and canals and I'm just fine.  Hedgerows and dirt roads and I get turned around."

Fury looks askance at Borric and Sylvain.

"So, if you don't have any reason to be back in Venza immediately I'd love to catch up with the two of you while we poke around a bit.  What do you say?"

[sblock=OOC]Gerald, hope you're feeling better![/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* n/a
*Effects/Conditions:* n/a

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric clicks his tongue and has his own sheepish grin,  "Well, funny that you should say such a thing. Upon  seeing a friendly face from the past in such an unlikely place, I was  momentarily distracted."

"In fact we were just racing to this  very village because some traveler heading in the opposite direction  told us there was a farmstead that was being terrorized and it was  beyond the local constable's ability to handle it. So, I says 'it  probably ain't beyond my fookin' abilities.'"

"Next thing we know, the traveler had all but dared me to prove and here we are."

Gesturing to one of the locals, he continues, "We should probably ask gramps over there."

With the reins of his horse clasped in his shield hand, he leads the mount towards the older looking villager.

"Oy, there. We have heard about someone needing a hand with some troubles on a local farmstead."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]Updated Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2013)

[section]
Bren nods at the fighting man's words. "Yes, that sounds like the matter I'd been sent to look into. It seems that once more fate has provided me with help. I wonder if this means the matter would've been more that the two of us could manage on our own, Fury?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

The older man has graying hair and stubble on his face. He  is dressed like a commoner of a little means, likely frugal but not dirt  poor. He stops chewing on something, but only enough to spit out some  dark saliva off to the side.

The grizzled looking villager  squints an eye at Borric, not really that impressed with the shiny armor  or the brash attitude. His stern eye takes in the rest of you as well.

His voice has that hoarse quality of years working outside and talking a lot.

"Ya  reckon correct, sonny. Da farm up north had a milkmaid a runnin' thru  har not too long 'go. Sounded like ol' Galloway got heself sum new farmhands  dat ain't gonna work out no good. Dey musta been sum big brutes da way  lil' Sally was carryin' on."

"But ya ken, younguns. Dey always be  exaggeratin' things. But iffen it be true, den Galloway prolly need sum  help.  He ain't naw spring chick ta be brawlin' with young bucks."

The man spits again, the dark glob being absorbed in the dust earth of the road.


Updated Map


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 4, 2013)

"Sounds like a case of some thugs taking advantage of a poor farmer to me.  We might not find any monetary riches in this gig, but who knows...perhaps there are some beautiful farmer's daughters what would be appreciative of being rescued," Syl grins devilishly, nodding to his erstwhile partner in crime. "Treasures come in many different varieties, you know." 

"Well, no reason to tarry.  Let's go figure out what is happening at the farm.  That reminds me, a warrior, a Mage, and a cleric head to the farm..."

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]

​


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Well, then," begins Fury with a chuckle, "I dare say as we've all come poking about for the same reasons that it was fated; and I don't question fate."

The rogue follows Borric over to where the old-timer stands and listens as he tells his tale of excitable milkmaids and brutish farmhands.

"Can you give us directions to Galloway's farm?  Sounds like Galloway's got a bit trouble, exaggeration or not.  And is Sally around?  I think we should maybe hear what she has to say.  If you think there's time...?"

He looks to his companions, new and old, to see if they think they should track down the milkmaid for her story.

"Good one, Syl," he whispers to the witch.




• Orlando Furioso •

Updated Map

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* n/a
*Effects/Conditions:* n/a

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2013)

[section]
Bren follows Fury over. After getting the gist of the story, he asks the oldtimer, "How big did the lass say they were, goodman? If she _was_ exaggerating we'll soon find out, but if she wasn't it's best we know what we're getting into."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric grins, "You are missing the dashing rogue in  that tale, Syl. And I am sure the story ends with someone tussling in  the hay with barnyard animals.  Or it is the one with pig  sheet."

Still the brash fighter is not so easily  distracted, "Yeah, we should head out there and offer  assistance. Money is not everything and I don't expect a farmer to be  able to afford the sort of rewards heroes like us are accustomed too.  But, he might loan you the use of own of his farm animals for a night  with you, Syl. Ol' bessy bound to be appreciative for saving her milk.  Ha ha."

Then again Borric can focus on two things at once, climbing back on his mount while teasing the witch.

"If the person we on the way here is any indication, the farmer has been dealing with the miscreants for over a half hour, Fury.  We met him about 10 minutes back and he was on foot.  We have traveled much faster to get here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2013)

The older man appears to be pretty casual about the whole thing and shrugs. He spits another glob of saliva off to the side before answering your questions.

"Lil' Sally kept goin' yonder, prolly heading to find sumone ta  fetch da constable from da next town over, I reckon. Dat was 'bouts an hour ago. Mayhap ya best head ta see Galloway. Gots ta be faster, ya ken. "

"She only said dey was big an' ugly. Bigger than da Jessop boy. Dat lad is 'bout a hand taller than yur shiny armored knight."

The man nods up at Borric now mounted once again, then spits to side. He jerks a thumb towards the north where a road leaves the center of the little hamlet.

"Iffen ya go dat way 'bouts a mile, ya shud find da Galloway place ta yur left. Not hard ta miss, account ya can see his barn from da road."

        *GM:*  The last thing with this scene is to really make sure everyone is comfortable using ditzie maps before we move on. Gerald007, I have not seen if you have played with it and moved your token around yet. Please move Syl and the horse next to Borric's horse and we can advance the scene.     Updated Map


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods and his face takes on a serious mien.

"Big enough.  We won't waste any time, then.  C'mon, Sylvain, get that nag of yours over here and lets get moving."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* n/a
*Effects/Conditions:* n/a

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

[section]
"Off we go, then!" Bren's enthusiasm is, as always, irrepressible and there's a definite spring in his step as he moves along with Fury.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 7, 2013)

OOC [sblock]Sorry guys, I've tried to move Syl with ditzie today with no luck.  Can anyone link me to a how-to guide to ditzie-ing?[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]

​[/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

*GM:*  Hmm, you cannot from an iPhone or iPad. I am guessing that is the issue, yes?


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ooc [sblock]You know me too well, PM.  I only have a PC when I'm in the office, and I wasn't in the office today, so iPad/iPhone is my only link until Monday.[/ooc]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]
​


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

With Syl spurring his horse into motion the four of you head down the road with some haste to find out what troubles Galloway has at his farmstead.  After some minutes, sure enough the barn comes into view.







There is a bearded man with a nag attached to a plow watching your  approach. He looks forlorn at first, but brightens when he sees a shiny  knight atop a horse with some squires in company.





"Hello, there. I see you."

"You moight be of some help, ya? Roight now, I be havin' some spot o' trouble wit unwanted help decoidin' to slaughter moy cows for me. Sir knoight, can you an' your companions help a poor farmer out, ya?"

        *GM:*  Okay, give it a try from work. But I will keep grid coordinates on the map so you can provide those for the next person to update the map when you are on your iPad, Gerald..     Updated Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2013)

[section]
Bren smiles reassuringly at the old farmer, stepping forward slightly as he responds. "The very task we've set ourselves, GoodMan. If you could but point us in the direction of these ruffians we'll set about rectifying your troubles for you."​[/section]

Updated Map
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 8, 2013)

"I don't think I'd call him a knight," Syl whispers so that only Waltor could hear his remark.  No reason to distress the farmer.

"Bren is correct, sir.  We are here to help with this very issues.  I'm not a fan of bullies."

Map [sblock]Syl is happy in his current position on the map for this discussion.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]​


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric agrees with his brothel-going companion, even if he doesn't hear the remark Syl made to his tiny friend.  

"Ha,  I am no fookin' stiff-necked, pole-up-my-arse knight with a code of  honor and all that sheet. I just have some really shiny armor and truth  be told, I was happier with my black armor. It was much more  intimidating."

"But, I am here to help regardless, man. You have  some trouble with squatters, then I am willing to pound some sense into  them."

While the prospect does not sound very lucrative,  perhaps the lass Sally can be persuaded to offer her own special kind of  rewards if she is grateful enough. He dismounts from his horse.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear)
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] *Updated map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2013)

The farmer is no spring chicken, but is not the most excited  at being called old by the brash young man that turned out to be a  foul-mouthed cad instead of a hero. However, he needs help and the  uncouth warrior and his companions appear to be willing to help.

He points to the barn, "Roight. I be moighty grateful that you be willin' to help. That, I am, ya."

"The  louts are in there, prolly eating one o' moy cows as we stand har  jackin' jawin'. I be grateful fur your help, so I can be lookin' after  your horses, ya?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining;
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining;
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 9, 2013)

Following Borric's lead, Syl hops off his horse, and guides it to the farmer.  "Take good care of Ruprecht for me, sir. I should be back to retrieve him in no time," he says with a reassuring smile.

"Here, Borric.  Let's get you all prepared to handle those ruffians."  Syl walks over to him, and casts a familiar spell to the warrior.  Borric feels a tingling sensation as he suddenly feels more powerful and skillful.  "It should last for about an hour and a half, so we have plenty of time."

OOC:  [sblock]This is a couple rounds actions, but should be okay as we arent in combat.  Syl moves to T 22 and hands off his horse.  He then moves to Borric at T 23 and casts Heroism so the warrior gains a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks.[/sblock]

Map [sblock]Syl is happy in his current position on the map for this discussion.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize; 
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp; 
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web; 
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20) 
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice 
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24) 

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric. 
[/sblock]​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

[section]
Bren steps over to Fury and smiles excitedly at his friend. "I've learned a few things in the weeks since our last adventure as well. I remember how you value your ability to move about a battlefield; this will keep others from hampering that ability." He then turns to include the others present. "Also, if you'll allow it, I'd like to ask the blessings of the Gods of Irthos on our venture."

Assuming the others give their consent, Bren will pray over them (cast _Bless_).​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Step over to Fury, cast _Freedom of Movement_ on him. May not be necessary, but he's got it prepared and it could come in handy.

(I'll see Syl's "couple of rounds" and call ) The _Bless_ will last 8 minutes, the _Freedom of Movement_ 80 minutes.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods his thanks to Breninyr for the spell though he rubs one hand down the back of his neck as if the magics gave him a chill.

"Thanks, Bren.  I do like to dance around the battlefield, as Cythera might say.  Which reminds me..."

He casts his own movement enhancing spell upon himself, rolls his shoulders and stretches to loosen up muscles, then draws both rapier and sap.  As he moves towards the barn he encourages his companions to get started.

"Let's see if we can persuade these fellows to behave."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric feels even braver and more cocky after the spell from Syl.

"Heh, heh. That feels good whatever that spell does, Syl. I wonder if that will help the next time we go brothel hopping. Alright gramps, take these reins for me."

After leading his horse to the farmer, he equips his shield and continues towards the large double doors.

Getting into the zone, the fighter's voice is low and cold, "Alright fellas, how do you want to do this sheet? Charge in the big doors, or enter from the side door as well to pincer the fookers?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH) 
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock] *Updated map*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

[section]
Bren moves quickly to the side door, but leaves space for Fury to step in ahead of him. "I'd say the pincer. Even if we can't flank them, we can give them more than one target so they have to split their forces."​[/section]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 11, 2013)

"The pinchers movement should work fine.  They'll never suspect us to hit them from two sides!  If they scatter out the north exit, let'em go.  I'd bet they head for the hills when we bring spells and swords to bear"

Map [sblock]Syl moves up to P 12, beside yet behind Borric.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]​[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Pincer," says Fury in agreement with everyone else.  "I'll give a low whistle when we're ready by the side door."

Fury moves with Breninyr along the side of the barn and pauses at the door getting ready to shoulder his way in.  He stops and looks over at Breninyr.

"How 'bout we ease this thing open and see if we can get inside unnoticed so we can get a look at what we're dealing with, yes?  Then we can charge in and do what's needed.  Ready?"

When he gets the affirmative from Breninyr he gives a low whistle that he hopes can be heard round the side of the barn.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2013)

[section]
Bren takes the time to intone another quick prayer, calling into being a silvery war hammer that floats in the air beside him, then give the nod to Fury.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Spiritual Weapon_, then give Fury the go ahead.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

Approaching closer to the doors, whatever plans you might have tried making get interrupted.

Bren  and Fury can hear a deep rumbling laugh and some loud words, muffled  because they are coming from the other side of the barn wall. Neither  can understand the language, the voices are certainly loud enough.

At  the other doors, Syl understands no better. However, Borric recognizes  the tongue and blurts out, "Giant?"

That  is all he manages to get out before something crashes into the barn  door from the other side and they are forced open from the wood  splintering blow. Syl and Borric manage to avoid the doors flying open  and the large object that came flying through. Said object was a half  eaten corpse of a cow.

Inside the barn are several large creatures. 






Right by the door is one of four immense black wolves the size of horses. Their canine fangs as large and sharp as knives. They all immediately stop ripping meat of the cows they were chewing on.

Their owners are also five very large men.







Four are around 10-11 feet tall when standing and must weigh about 1000 pounds. Their skin is a dusky brown and they are wearing somewhat dirty hides. Two are sitting on the floor, but the other two were playing catch with the cow that just smashed open the door.  The fifth is a bigger version of the other four, standing 13 feet tall if he was on his feet and wearing a red scaled breastplate that was probably made from dragonhide. All have rather large greatclubs near at hand.

You have the jump on them, interrupting their meal and play time.









*OOC:*


Combat: Surprise Round





[sblock=Combat Information]The foes are aware of Syl and Borric.
You have Surprise though, 1 Move/Standard Action Only

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain. The hay pile is also difficult terrain.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining;
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining;
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism), Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-8/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless), 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), 
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): 
Dire Wolf 2 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): Prone
Dire Wolf 3 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): 
Dire Wolf 4 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): Prone
Giant 1     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP):
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP):
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Prone
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Prone
Giant 5     (AC29/Touch 10/CMD29/???HP): Prone
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Surprise Round, then we will go to Round 1


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 12, 2013)

Syl casts a spell, hoping to delay several of the monsters.  



OOC [sblock]Cast Confusion centered at I 13. 15' radius burst from there.  DC 23 Will save to resist.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +2*Conditions:**AC:* 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)*HP:* 74 of 74*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +8 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +9 *In Hand:* Nothing  *Spells:* Arcane 


(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st  level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge  Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)

Hexes DC 21


Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]​


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury gives Breninyr a wry grin and shakes his head as he chuckles.

"That Borric!  Never does things in a small way.  Didn't realize he was going to charge _through_ the door.  I should tell you about the time Borric, Syl, and I were in Planks hunting a soul-stealer..."

Despite having his hands full of weaponry the rogue manages to wrangle the door open.  Catching sight of the giant men and wolves he blinks in complete surprise before turning once again to Breninyr.

"Do you suppose the farmer would mind if we burnt the barn down?"

[sblock=Action/OOC]Move: Open barn door.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2013)

[section]
Bren smiles at his friend's ramblings, his grin growing even more broad at the quip about burning the barn down around the giants' ears. "The barn he'd accept, I think . . . we could help him rebuild. But if the giants have left any cows alive I'd hate to see them suffer so. Still . . ."​
He thrusts out a hand over Fury's shoulder, palm toward one of the great shaggy wolves. A brilliant ray of golden light shoots forth, and the smell of burning fur fills the air.[/section]

[sblock=Actions]_Searing Light_ vs. DW03's FF Touch AC (1d20+9=20) for Damage (4d8=18).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric exclaims, "Fookin' brutes!? There are gods be damned giants in here! Well bigger they are the harder they fall."

He draws his new mageslaying flail quick as a flash and with a smooth motion slams the spiked ball into the shoulder of the nearest large wolf as he steps into the barn.

He calls to the giants in their native tongue, "You bastards are being asked to get the fook out."

[sblock=Crunch]Quick draw Fail, 5ft step to N13
Flail vs. W1 (PA & Heroism) (1d20+19=37,  1d8+16=24)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Borric and Bren manage to wound two of the wolves.  Three appear slightly dazed from Syl's spell.








One of the giants has a glazed look on his face, dumbfounded to what's going on.  The other four are scrambling to the their feet and reaching for weapons. But you still have them beat on reactions.

The big one in the back roars.

"Oh you lil' sheets be gittin it! We grind yur bones fur our fookin' bread, we will!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
G1, W2, W3, W4 failed SV, Confused 9 rounds

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain. The hay pile is also difficult terrain.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining;
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining;
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion), 
                  Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-7/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light), 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), 
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): 13hp remain
Dire Wolf 2 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): Prone; Confused
Dire Wolf 3 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): 19hp remain; Confused
Dire Wolf 4 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): Prone; Confused
Giant 1     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Confused
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP):
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Prone
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Prone
Giant 5     (AC29/Touch 10/CMD29/???HP): Prone
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1

I hope you enjoy this. I have not run something this high level before and wanted a little twist to the start.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Trusting Borric to hold off the wolves, Syl took a 5' step backwards, and used his Fortune Hex on his warrior friend. "You know the drill, old boy.  Put the hurt on them for me, will you?  After you dispatch the first one, we might want to draw them outside, though.  Those giants are going to be tough on you in such an enclosed spot!"

OOC [sblock]Standard action--Fortune Hex.  Free action--5' step to Q 12 and speech.  Off topic this is shaping up to be an awesome encounter, so long as we make it out alive, lol.  I've not done much high level adventuring, so I hope my tactics are up to snuff.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23), Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2013)

[section]
The Irthian priest reaches out to touch Fury on the shoulder, and the rake feels his muscles swell with strength. "Go forth and slay a giant or two, my friend. I'm right behind you; I'll call the battlefield, just as I did in the temple."

At the same time, the hammer floating over his shoulder zips into the barn and begins beating the DireWolf Bren blasted a moment before.​[/section]

*Updated Map* (for Syl's 5' Step/Spiritual Hammer Position)

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Bull's Strength_ on Fury.

Spiritual Hammer Attack vs. DW03 (1d20+15=17) for Damage (1d8+2=7)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (21 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric has a wicked grin as he is twirling the head of the spiked ball  of the flail around to gain momentum for his next smashing blow.

"Yeah,  you might be right, mate. But I need to be up close and personal. If  these bastards are evil, then my new flail is going to be even better.  We don't have the wee lass, so I hope you can heal me a time or two just  in case."

"Watch your head, flying cows could be dangerous."

He steps in closer to smash twice at the wolf lying in front of him, crushing the canine's skull in.

"Fury, I have this other one here flanked for you to skewer!"

[sblock=Crunch]5ft step to N13 & Full Attack
1st Attack, Flail vs. W2 (PA & Hero) (1d20+19=34,  1d8+16=23)
2nd Attack, Flail  vs. W2 (PA & Hero, Fortune) (1d20+14=29,  1d8+16=17) = Total 40 dmg
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *[URL="http://beta.ditzie.com/45574/5232c78561977]Updated Map[/URL]*


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury steps into the barn and sidles along the wall until he reaches a position opposite Borric with the wolf between them.  As Borric distracts the giant creature Fury sinks the blade of his rapier to the hilt into it.  While deep the injury isn't fatal and Fury curses his luck at not killing it.

"Cortessa's...  I thought I had that one."

He wrenches his blade from the wolf's body and readies himself for an onslaught of wolves and giants.

[sblock=Action/OOC]Attack (rapier): 1d20+16+1=29 for +SA (6d6+8=27) dmg.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Borric and Fury have put down two of the wolves. A third is confused and doesn't listen to the giant giving it orders.





The confused giant punches himself for a minor wound, still not sure what he is doing. Then he laughs about it.

The other standing giant picks up a dead cow and chucks it the knight in gleaming armor. Borric throws up his shield and manages to deflect the flying hooves as it lands nearby with a THUD.

The other three giants get to their feet. One had ordered the wolf to do something and it ignored him. The other picked up a dead cow getting ready to hurl it at somebody.






The biggest giant stands up and flies into a rage, ordering the other wolf to attack the knight. "Kill dat lil' shiny fook!"





The fourth wolf gets to its feet and moves around the confused giant to advance on Borric.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
W1 was already wounded, Fury killed it
W2 bleeding out and unconscious
G1 confused, hits himself 12 dmg
G2 picks up dead cow, misses Borric
G3 stands & picks up cow
G4 stands & orders W3
W3 confused and does nothing
G5 stands & orders W4 then rages
W4 confused , but acts normal, gets to feet & moves on Borric 

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain. The hay pile is also difficult terrain.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining;
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining;
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion), 
                  Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-7/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                           Bull's strength), 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -4HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): 12hp remain; Confused
Dire Wolf 4 (AC14/Touch 11/CMD20(Trip24)/37HP): Prone; Confused
Giant 1     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 73hp remain; Confused
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP):
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): Has cow
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/???HP): Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2

Remember dead cows, wolves giants take up 2x2 squares and make difficult terrain. No 5ft steps in those squares normally.


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Syl smiles grimly as he watched the wolves being cut down by his mates.  The giants seemed like the more likely trouble, however.  He decided to try and deter their abilities.

OOC [sblock]Standard action--_Evil Eye on Giant 1._  Will DC 21 to resist.  Minus 4 to attack  rolls for 10 rounds. A Will save  reduces this to just 1 round. Move action--Cackle to keep Fortune Hex on Borric.  Free action--None.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2013)

[section]
The floating hammer continues wailing on the wolf in front of the priest, slamming solidly into it's ribs before whipping 'round to crush it's skull. Bren follows Fury into the killing ground, quickly assessing the situation as he moves. Upon seeing the cow wielding giant just to the right, he decides that the door might provide a little cover just in cast he's noticed. He stops there and begins chanting a prayer to the Gods of Irthos. Within a moment, a glowing form - humanoid, clad in plate armor festooned with spikes and wielding a rapier, appears floating beside the barbarous giant leader. The form makes two quick thrusts, but neither manages to find a chink in the giant's armor.​[/section]

*Updated Map* (Just need an icon for the Spiritual Ally at D15).

[sblock=Actions]
Move: See Map.
Standard: Cast _Spiritual Ally_. Spiritual Ally (Rapier) vs. Giant Leader (1d20+15=20, 1d20+10=15)
Swift: Activate _Ki Defense_ - +4 AC

Spiritual Hammer vs. DW03 (1d20+15=33, 1d8+2=9), & Spiritual Hammer 2nd Attack vs. DW03 (1d20+10=20, 1d8+2=7).[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 25 (22 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


OK, previous post fixed . . .


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury surveys the inside of the barn looking for the best way to get past the mounds of dead cow and wolf and get into the fray.  Not _too_ far into the fray, however.  Taking advantage of the magics affecting him Fury swings round behind Borric dashing over wolf and cow as if they weren't even there until he gets into position a step away from Borric and in front of the last wolf.  The rogue whips his blade around and scores a slash across the wolf's hide though not a terribly deep one.

After his attack he glances over at Borric.  "These wolves will be down soon enough, I'd wager.  The big boys?  They might prove a bit more difficult.  Watch out for that cow!"

[sblock=Action/OOC]Move: avoid AoO, ignore difficult terrain (Feather Step)
Standard: Attack (rapier): 1d20+16+1=20 for 1d6+8=14 dmg.

Gerald: Sylvain was out of range for Evil Eye but could be in with a 5ft step.  I presumed that you would want to keep that action and I moved Syl forward one square.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooc [sblock]Perfect, GE.  I neglected to mention that in my post.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric doesn't stop bashing the wolves. Two swiftly powerful blows and the last of the mutts is dead, mageslayer's spiked head turning the furred skull into mush. He calls out to the giants in their tongue, "You mutts are gone, now it is just us, eh?"

Seeing he cannot step closer, a wall of dead animals is hampering him from easily shifting closer, he remains put.

"Fury, maybe we should pull back and make them come to us. I am not about to get around this debris so easily."

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack: Flail vs. W4 (PA, Hero) (1d20+19=37,  1d8+16=20) & Flail vs. W4 (PA, Hero, Fortune) (1d20+14=30,  1d8+16=24) - 44dmg to KIA [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale), Fortune Hex

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2013)

The confused giant babbles incoherently, not really capable of putting one foot in front of the other.

Two of the giants advance on Bren, drawing their large greatclubs and start pummeling the spellcaster with them. Bren cannot dodge both blows and takes hard hit from one.

The giant with the cow chucks it through the mass of bodies and it nearly flattens the witch. A hoof catches Syl and it leaves a nasty bruise on his thigh that almost causes him to fall down from the knee collapsing.






The biggest giant cannot reach you, but he moves closer and picks up a dead cow carcus. "RAWR! I'll fookin' bury ya, ya lil' sheet!"











*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
G1 confused, does nothing
G2 moves, hits Bren 18 dmg
G3 hit Syl with cow, 16 dmg then moved
G4 moves, misses Bren
G5 moves, picks up cow


Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain. The hay pile is also difficult terrain.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining;
Syl:       58/74 HP remaining; 16 dmg
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      56/74 HP remaining; 18 dmg

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion) 
                  Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-6/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                           Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-7/8 rounds) 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -5HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -5HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 73hp remain; Confused; -4 Attack (Hexed 9/10rnd)
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP):
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/???HP): Raging, Has cow
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3. Bren's Spirit Ally gets AoO on G2, G4, or G5 in that order.

Added in some more tokens/icons


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2013)

[section]
Bren's floating spirit stabs at one of the departing giants, inflicting a slight wound, then pursues the foe across the barn floor.

The priest takes a step back as his Spiritual Hammer attacks the Giant in front of him, then intones another prayer. The Giant finds itself filled with the conviction that the huge creature to his left is a hated foe. The Spiritual Ally, having caught up to the melee, inflicts another stinging blow on his previous foe.​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions]
Spiritual Ally: AoO vs. G2, Damage (1d20+15=28, 1d10+2=6)
Swift: Move Spiritual Ally (See Map)
Spiritual Hammer vs. Giant 03 (1d20+15=27, 1d8+2=3)
Spiritual Ally vs. Giant 02 (1d20+15=25, 1d10+2=3)
Free/Move: 5' Step (See Map)
Standard: Cast _Murderous Command_ vs. Giant 03 (Will Save DC 17 or Attack nearest ally (Giant 02, w/ Flank from Spiritual Ally))
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 25 (22 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


Syl is going to delay until Borric takes his action.  If Borric starts moving backwards to more open area, Syl will do the same.  If not Syl will move forward and act.







Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods in agreement to Borric's plan of strategic retreat then realizes that the fighter is probably not watching him.

"Sounds like a wise move.  We'll try this pincer thing again, maybe?  We're hip deep in cow.  Pull back, Sylvain!"

Fury sheathes his sap as he knows it won't be doing him any good in this battle and scampers over a couple of cows looking like some sort of demented child playing king of the hill.  As he goes he draws his dagger.

[sblock=Action/OOC]Move: Sheath sap
Move: to S10, ignore difficult terrain (Feather Step)
As part of movement draw dagger.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 15, 2013)

Syl nods at Fury.  "Good call, Fury!  Everyone back up."

ooc [sblock]Move action--Cackle to keep both hexes going.  2nd move action--move back to S 13.  Free action--Speech.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2013)

*Map Updated* for Syl's Move


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric agrees and pulls back as well, stopping just outside the barn door and taking cover there.

"Fury and Syl, I woul move out the line of fire from the open door. Maybe we can hold them here and do some flanking."

Standing by the door he is still and view. He is prepared to lunge at the first giant to follow after and smash the brute's kneecaps.

[sblock=Crunch]Move to O15, updated map
Ready Lunge Attack (will lower AC by 2) on 1st Giant to come within range: Readied Lunge with Flail (PA, Hero, Fortune) (1d20+19=39,  1d8+16=21), Crit Confirm (PA, Hero, Fortune) (1d20+19=23,  1d8+16=20)
Holy Damage (2d6=5)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale), Fortune Hex

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2013)

The confused giant manages to shake his head and get some clarity. For all it does him he goes after the fighter and gets smashed with Borric's lunge before he clangs the great club into the armored man. The impact hurts but is not that bad.

Two of the giants continue to advance on Bren and one takes a stab from the spiritual ally in the back first. It causes him to miss the man through the doorway. The other gets closer and gets a decent shot in on Bren and nearly knocks him down. 

The other giant falls victim to Bren's command "Guh, okay I kill 'im," and bashes his comrade in the back. 






The leader yells in giant for the others to watch out for tricks and to quit fooking around. Then he moves closer to the barn doors and flings the cow in his hand at Syl.  "Catch this puny runt!"

Syl in once again nearly crushed by a bovine projectile. He is battered hard and now covered in cow blood.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
G1 confused, acts normally, attacks Borric (takes 46dmg) & hits 20dmg
G2 misses Bren, takes AoO from Spiritual Ally 12dmg
G3 fails save, hits G2 24dmg
G4 hits Bren 19 dmg
G5 moves and hits Syl 21 dmg


Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain for medium creatures. 
The hay pile is also difficult terrain for medium creatures.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:    83/103 HP remaining; 20 dmg
Syl:       37/74 HP remaining; 21 dmg
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      88/88 HP remaining;
Bren:      37/74 HP remaining; 19 dmg

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion) 
                  Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-6/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                           Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-6/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -6HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -6HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 27hp remain; Confused; -4 Attack (Hexed 9/10rnd)
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 52hp remain;
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 82hp remain;
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/???HP): Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4. 

I already rolled Spiritual Ally's AoO.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury sees Sylvain get smashed by yet another cow.  He winces in sympathy and shakes his head.

"Sylvain!  By the gods, man!  Take cover!"

Taking Borric's advice Fury moves up by the barn door and readies an attack should one of the giants come within his reach.

[sblock=Action/OOC]
Move: to O10, map updated
Standard: Ready attack (w/ Bless) if Giant comes in range: 1d20+16+1=23 for 1d6+8=14 dmg plus +5d6=15 if sneak attack applies.[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 88
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & sap
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Syl decides to follow everyone's lead as those cows were starting to make him a bit woozy.  He ducked for cover, keeping his concentration up to hex Borric and the giant.


ooc [sblock]Move action--Cackle to keep both hexes going.  2nd move action--move to Q 17. Free action--[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2013)

[section]
Bren also chooses to put some distance between himself and the rampaging giants. Once he's seen that his hammer is still working over the foe and his spiritual ally is moving to attack once more, he ducks and tumbles away from the door and closer to his allies. Seeing the condition his friends are in, he quickly calls on the power of his Gods to spread some healing energy about.

Just as he's finishing up his prayer, the hammer - confused about what to do without his instructions - floats to his side.​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Move Spiritual Ally
Spiritual Hammer vs Giant 03 (1d20+15=32, 1d20+10=11) for Damage (1d8+2=8)
Spiritual Ally misses Giant 03
Move: Acrobatics (1d20+10=25) to avoid AoO, See Map
Standard: Channel Energy (4d6=16), using Selective Channel to exclude the foemen. Should get both Borric and Syl from his current position.
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


Everyone still out there?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Still here - got an e-mail from pm last night that he's been traveling and jet lagged, and hopes to get back to his posting within the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric keeps his cover and fights with more finesse. With two lunging blows with giant slayer (the new flail) he finishes off the badly wounded giant.

"Okay, I think we got this."

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack: 1st Attack vs G1  (Combat Expt, Lunge, Hero) (1d20+19=38,  1d8+10+2d6=22) + 2nd Attack vs G1  (Combat Expt, Lunge, Hero, Fortune) (1d20+14=30,  1d8+10+2d6=15) = 37dmg total

Updated Map[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) *+1 AC Combat Expertise*
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale), Fortune Hex

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Sorry, I just did not have 1-2 hours to update this game during my trip. But it got first update today on my return.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2013)

The giants keep pursuing the retreating man, two of them squeezing through the door to keep after Bren. The close in all the way, better to keep him within reach.  The other one ignores the spiritual ally and takes another pricking wound and goes towards the large doors. He tries to bash Borric with his great club for a mighty blow, but the fighter turns it aside with his shield.






The leader takes the other side and ignores the piercing blade from Fury that draws blood. With a mighty roar he slams his great club down on Fury. The nimble man twists takes only a glancing blow, otherwise he would have surely had his head smashed down through his arse.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
G1 bleeding out and unconscious
G2 double moves
G3 (Pwr Att) misses Borric, takes AoO from Spiritual Ally 7dmg
G4 double moves
G5 moves and (Pwr Att) hits Fury 33 dmg


Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain for medium creatures. 
The hay pile is also difficult terrain for medium creatures.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      55/88 HP remaining; 33 dmg
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion) 
                  Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-6/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                           Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-6/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
                  Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                              Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -7HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -7HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC0/85HP): -11HP; dying
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 52hp remain;
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 67hp remain;
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/???HP): 15 dmg Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 5. 

I already rolled Spiritual Ally's AoO.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury flinches back from the 'glancing blow' that nearly knocked him off his feet.  He's never fought anything quite on this scale before and their size prevents him from getting ideal positioning.  His only option, as he sees it, is to draw the creature further out of the barn so that he and Borric can set up that pincher action they talked about.  Making a stab at the giant leader Fury rolls backwards to put some distance between him and the creature.

"Syl, you got any tricks up your sleeve?  A Bonfire of Gianty Death, maybe?  Don't know if I can take many more hits like that last one."

Fury quickly wipes sweat from his forehead with his sleeve and looks on, waiting for the giants to advance.

[sblock=Action/OOC]
Standard: Rapier +bless (1d20+16+1=19) for 1d6+8=14 dmg
Move: to R10, map updated, Acrobatics (1d20+27=36) to avoid AoO[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 55
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 24, 2013)

"Sorry Borric, fortune has run out, I'm afraid,"  Syl lets his friend know that his hex would be discharged as of the next round.  The witch hated to move closer to the scrum, but he had to do so to be effective.  Syl points at the largest of the giants that had just smote Fury and tries to take control of his mind.  "Go to Sleep, big'un!  It must be tiring carrying around all that weight!" 


ooc [sblock]Move action--Move to R 14.  Standard action--Slumber Hex DC 21 Will to resist.  Free--speak.[/sblock]

Updated map link--http://beta.ditzie.com/45574/5241c724460f7

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2013)

[section]
Bren sees Fury's retreat and shouts out to his friend, *"Fury! The Spirit inside will help distract the giants for your attacks! Hold a moment while I instruct it to move!"* That little bit of business out of the way, the Priest turns his attention to the foes in front of him. _I'll have to give the spirit his instructions in a moment; first . . ._ A brief flick of the hands and a focusing of his will serves to channel the strength of his Gods into his fists, which he immediately puts to work. "Ward yourselves, brutes; I'm a pugilist!"​[/section]









*OOC:*


No changes to the map, standing his ground. Will move Spiritual Ally next round.







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Speak to Fury, then to the Giants
Swift: Activate _Greyflame_
Standard: Empty Hand Attack (1d20+16=31, 1d20+11=25) for Damage (5d6+5d6=32) vs. Giant 02
Dang - forgot to declare Stunning Fist (Meant to, but didn't include it in the roll description). Fort DC is 24, in case you decide to allow it.
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric grits his teeth, "You might have the right of  it, Fury. It looks like we are being pincered ourselves now. I will just  have to handle this side myself and hope you guys have me covered. Do  what you must, Syl."

The fighter sees the big giant still on his feet after the witch's hex, he focuses on the other one to try and take him out.

"Alright  ya sheethead, I'm acomin' fur ya!" he declares in giant tongue  and he lays into the giant before him to cover Fury falling back. Still  fighting defensively and lunging forward, Borric continues to smash his  holy mageslayer into the giants.

[sblock=Crunch]GM rolled 19+9=28 on G5 save; Passed.
5ft step to P14: Updated Map
Full Attack with Combat Expertise and Lunging: 1st Attack vs. G3(CE, Hero, Lunge)  (1d20+19=35,  1d8+10+2d6=18) + 2nd Attack vs. G3(CE, Hero, Lunge)  (1d20+14=24,  1d8+10+2d6=18) = 36 dmg[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) *+1 AC Combat Expertise*
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

The spiritual hammer keeps pounding on the giant in front of Borric, but it remains on his feet and fighting despite being badly wounded. The giant tries taking the shiny knight down, but Borric skillfully deflects the smashing great club aside with his shield. 

The badly wounded giant that Bren hit drops his greatclub, stunned from the blow. But the other giant starts trying to knock the aasimar's head from his shoulders. It fails to connect and howls in frustration.






The leader forgets about the annoying little man stabbing him with the toothpick and focused his mighty rage on the shiny knight taunting them. Borric once again deflects the mighty blows with an expert use of his shield, frusting the giant so bad his follow-up strike impacts the dead cow beside him instead. "Gar! Die ya lil' sonabeech!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
G1, W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
Spiritual Hammer keeps attacking same target without further instructions: 15 dmg to G3
G2 fails save, stunned & drops weapon
G3 Full Attack (Pwr Att) & misses Borric
G4 Full Attack (Pwr Att) & misses Bren
G5 Full Attack (Pwr Att) & misses Borric

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain for medium creatures. 
The hay pile is also difficult terrain for medium creatures.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      55/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-4/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-4/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -8HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -8HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC0/85HP): -12HP; dying
Giant 2     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 8hp remain; Stunned
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 15hp remain;
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/???HP): 15 dmg Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6. 

I rolled Spiritual Hammer's attack in Round 5. It only needs Move Action to change targets, otherwise it keeps attacking


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2013)

[section]
Bren takes a moment to give instructions to his Spiritual Ally, then goes back to work on the Giants. His first blow fells the battered, weaponless foe to his left, and his second impacts with a thud against the nerve complex on the other Giant's hip. The hammer continues flailing at Borric's opponent, but is ineffective this series. The Spirit fairs somewhat better, inflicting yet another pin-prick on the wounded giant beside it, almost but not quite dropping it.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if the SA's position gives flank to Borric - at work and no time to look up the flanking rules. But it would give it to Fury against the leader if he steps back in.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Spiritual Hammer Attacks vs. Giant 03 (1d20+15=18, 1d20+10=11) (Both Miss)
Swift: Move Spiritual Ally
Standard: Empty Hand Attack vs Giant 02 (1d20+16=24) for Damage (5d6=18) vs. Giant 02, Empty Hand Attack w/ Stunning Fist vs. Giant 04 (1d20+11=25) for Damage (5d6=22) (DC24 Fort Save)
Spiritual Ally Attack vs. Giant 03 (1d20+15=25) for Damage (1d10+2=12)
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Toe to toe with a raging giant," mutters Fury.  "Well, I never did mind about the little things."

He grins and dives forward coming to his feet and using his momentum to slam his rapier through the giant's hide in a tender spot making a small but deep wound.  He laughs, enjoying the moment, short-lived though it might be.

[sblock=Action/OOC]
Move: to P11, map updated, Acrobatics (1d20+27=34) to avoid AoO
Standard: Rapier+bless (1d30+16+1=29) for Rapier +SA (1d6+8+5d6=31) dmg
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 55
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 25, 2013)

"You are smarter than you look, big boy.  You should've taken a quick nap.  It would have been less painful.  Now you have to be awake while the giant slayer bashes you," Syl taunts the leader as he tries another hex to rob the giant of his luck.

ooc [sblock]Move action--None.  Standard action--Misfortune Hex DC 21 Will to resist. Anytime the creature makes an  ability check, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check, it must roll  twice and take the worse result for two rounds.  Free--speak.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy..
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






With Fury diving back into harm's way and Bren's divine weaponry  harrying the badly wounded giant in front of him, Borric lunges towards  the leader with his whirling flail.

"You got  that other one over there covered, Bren? I think the rest of us are  going to have to deal with big ugly here."

He shifts focus with his flail to try pounding the raging giant to maximum effect, not worrying about his own defense.  His first blow takes the giant leader in the groin and likely crushed his family jewels judging from the howl of agony. However , Borric's follow-up swing missed wide.

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack with PA & Lunge (AC at 28): 1st Attack vs G5 (PA, Hero, Lunge) ( 1d20+19=39,  1d8+16+2d6=33), Crit Confirm vs G5 (PA, Hero, Lunge) ( 1d20+19=31,  1d8+16=17) + 2nd Attack vs G5 (PA, Hero. Lunge) (1d20+14=15,  1d8+16+2d6=28) = 50 dmg[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) *-2 AC Lunge*
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Nope, Borric's Lunge only lasts until end of his turn so he doesn't get reach for flanking and AoOs after his turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2013)

Another of the giants falls to Bren's attack and he stuns the other one he faces. The giant drops the club with a thud into the turf.

The one tring to bash Borric is badly wounded, but he is not going to give up. It matter not as he cannot connect with the shiny armored warrior.






The leader snarls and spits with the spiked ball crushing his reproductive organs. He is not very lucky in his counter-attack, but he still manages to catch and heavy blow to Fury that nearly sends him flying. As it was, the entire left side of the man is tingling from pain. "Yar toothpick ain't nuthin!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
G1, G2, W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
G3 Full Attack (Pwr Att) & misses Borric
G4 failed save and is stunned
G5 failed save vs Misfortune. Full Attack (Pwr Att) & hits Fury for 34 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain for medium creatures. 
The hay pile is also difficult terrain for medium creatures.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      21/88 HP remaining; 34 dmg
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-4/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-4/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren), Misfortune (G5)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -9HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -9HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC0/85HP): -12HP; dying
Giant 2     (AC0/85HP): -11HP; dying
Giant 3     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 3hp remain;
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 63hp remain; stunned
Giant 5     (AC27/Touch 08/CMD29/164HP): 68hp remain; Raging & Misfortuned
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2013)

[section]
*"I got 'im, Borric! You fellas just keep working over Big Ugly!"* Bren hammers his remaining foe with a quick one-two just as the Giant is shaking his head and recovering from the last attack. The Priest's "Fists of Fury" impact solidly, continuing the pummeling.

Meanwhile, his floating Hammer deals the final blow to the smaller Giant in the doorway, and his Spiritual Ally turns it's deadly attention fully on the Giant leader, feinting once and then stabbing deep into Big Ugly's exposed flank.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Spiritual Hammer Attack vs. Giant 03 (1d20+15=20, 1d20+10=22) for Damage (1d8+2=5) (Drops It)
Spiritual Ally vs. Giant Leader (1d20+15=35, 1d20+10=12) (Crit Confirm (1d20+15=29)) for Damage (2d10+4=14)
Swift: Activate Ki Defense (AC now 25)
Full Attack (Stunning Fist) vs. Giant 04 (1d20+16=21, 1d20+11=28) for Damage (10d6=38) (DC 24 Fort Save or be Stunned again)
[/sblock]

*No Map Changes*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Syl cruelly smiles as his magic begins to take hold on the larger giant.  He points to the one that Bren is punching and kicking and casts a spell, trying to put the juju on it as well. 

ooc [sblock]Move action--Cackle to keep Misfortune hex active. Standard action--Cast Ill Omen on Giant 4.  DC 20 Will to resist. On the next d20 roll the target makes, it must roll three times and take the less favorable result. DM, please check that...I think it is three at Syl's level, but it might only be two.  Free--None.[/sblock]

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury spits onto the ground at his feet and grins with ghoulishly blood-stained teeth.  At least there is more of the giant's blood on the ground than his own but he knows if they don't take the giant down in the next few moments then those moments will likely be his last.  The rogue goes into a whirlwind of action attacking with both rapier and dagger.  Blood loss makes him a bit dizzy and both rapier attacks miss but the dagger cuts into the giant's knee severing the ropy tendons holding the creature's kneecap in place.

"Toothpick that, you crippled sonova..."

[sblock=Action/OOC]
Full-round: 
Rapier #1: +Flank+bless (1d20+14+2+1=19) Miss
Rapier #2: +Flank+bless (1d20+9+2+1=26) Miss by one 
Dagger: +Flank+bless (1d20+14+2+1=31) for +BS+SA (1d4+3+2+5d6=33) dmg
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 21
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric was right to let the divine hammer finish off the badly wounded  giant and he keeps his attention on the unlucky leader.  With a wicked  grin he pulls back the flail to prepare for another lunging assault.   Whirling the spiked head around the weapon's handle he foregoes  anything fancy and maintains his accuracy as he lunges forward.

The  leader is almost finished and the fighter wants to be sure that he  sends him along his way to the afterlife and believes it might take more  than one more blow to do it.

"Nice, Fury. Get angry on his arse! Can you say timber?"

Borric's  holy flail smashes into the giant's knees, toppling the brute forward  enough that the second strike slams into the side of the giant's head.  The leader continues his plummet and crashes over the carcass of a dead  cow.

[sblock=Crunch]Full Attack with only Lunge:  1st Attack vs G5  (Heroism & Lunge) (1d20+21=38, 1d8+10+2d6=25) +  2nd Attack vs G5  (Heroism & Lunge) (1d20+16=35, 1d8+10+2d6=18) = 43 total 
5ft step to [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch) *-2 AC Lunge*
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]  *Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

The last giant standing fails to shrug off the stunning blow nor Syl's spell. He stands there with a dumb expression (much like before) and sways on his feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]Giants have 10ft reach
G1, G2, G3, W2 & W3 bleeding out and unconscious
G4 failed savea and is stunned
G5 Dead

Initiative:
You guys
Unwanted farmhands

Map Notes:
Large Creature bodies count as difficult terrain for medium creatures. 
The hay pile is also difficult terrain for medium creatures.

Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      21/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion, Evil Omen) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-3/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-3/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren), Misfortune (G5)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dire Wolf 1: Dead
Dire Wolf 2 (AC0/37HP): -10HP; dying
Dire Wolf 3 (AC0/37HP): -10HP; dying
Dire Wolf 4: Dead
Giant 1     (AC0/85HP): -13HP; dying
Giant 2     (AC0/85HP): -12HP; dying
Giant 3     (AC0/85HP): -3HP; dying
Giant 4     (AC21/Touch 08/CMD24/85HP): 25hp remain; stunned & Evil Omened
Giant 5: Dead
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 8.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2013)

[section]
*"Nice, guys! Let's finish this now."* The priest continues the pummeling of his foe, driving a fist deep into giant gut and hammering a knee into the nerve complex on its other thigh. The Giant drops like a rock; Bren steps back neatly to avoid being crushed beneath the falling weight.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Full Attack (Stunning Fist) vs. Giant (1d20+16=34, 1d20+11=26) for Damage (10d6=30) (Save DC 24) Never Mind.

[/sblock]

*No Map Changes*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury stares blankly at the fallen giant leader then grins over at Borric.  He wipes the blood from his lips on his sleeve and the blood staining his weapons on the giant's clothing before sheathing them and speaking.

"Gonna have to add 'Giant-Slayer' to your list of monikers, Borric.  You, too, Breninyr."  He shakes his head in wonderment.  "I didn't know you had it in you, Bren; took out two of 'em on your own.  I don't feel so bad now about leaving you to handle both of those big fellows.  And thanks for the magics but I gotta tell you: I've got agility magics and rely more on positioning and finding weak spots to attack over brute strength.  In the future you'd be better using those strength magics on yourself."

He winks at Breninyr and goes over and claps Sylvain on the shoulder taking care to avoid Waltor.

"Don't know how you managed to make those giants even dumber, ha, but it worked nicely against them."

Fury then turns back to surveying the battlefield and the mass of bodies heaped up at the entrance to the barn.

"Someone's got a big chore ahead of them getting rid of the bodies but I think we've finished our work here.  I have to say I am glad we ran into you two, and more than just the fun of running into old friends; Bren and I couldn't have done this on our own."

[sblock=Quick Battle Analysis]
First off: Awesome fight!  I really enjoyed that.  I would be interested in hearing your design strategy for this encounter.  The wolves were a nice warm-up and the giants were meaty enough to have me wondering about Fury making it out alive.  A perfect balance, imo.

Mowgli, I apologize for Fury running off and abandoning Bren to the mercies of two of the giants.  In retrospect it probably would have been better if Fury had moved the opposite direction as Bren so they could have set up flanking and the two of them taken out the two giants quickly so they could move to help Borric and Sylvain quicker.  Bad tactics on my part (and a horrible run-on sentence!).

Also, I appreciate you spending actions to give Fury buffs!  Unfortunately Fury gets little benefit from increased STR; just a little extra damage on his off hand weapon (Fury uses Weapon Finesse and the Agile property on his rapier to use DEX for hit and damage).  That's the first time I've encountered Spiritual Ally.  Very cool that they gave clerics a Spiritual Weapon upgrade and thanks for setting it up for flanking.

Gerald, I would have loved to have the Fortune hex on Fury.  Some very rough calculations: Fury had a 50% chance to hit with his first attack, 25% to hit with his second.  I think the giant had a 5% chance to MISS Fury with his first attack, 25% with his second.  The chances that we could gain benefit from Fortune is much higher than the chances that we would gain benefit from Misfortune.  Obviously that is pretty specific for this battle but I imagine that is pretty true of all big, strong monsters like giants.

Overall, a great battle everyone!  Thanks, guys.
[/sblock]




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 21
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 27, 2013)

Syl laughs as he plops down on the ground. "Well, that was more than I was expecting.  I figured we might be trying to roust a thug or two, but not a tribe of freakish giants.  Impressive performance by the lot of you all, though.  Can't think of anyone I'd rather bust up some giants with, though."

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2013)

[section]
Bren stands panting for a moment, amazed at the sudden end to the fight. *"Well, that was fun! Thanks, Fury . . . I didn't know I had it in me either! That scrap in the mountains a few weeks back was the first fighting I've ever done besides training, and it was a very different one. I've studied, of course, but this was . . . different.

"Borric, Syl, very impressive! I wouldn't have liked to be toe to toe with that bruiser, Barrick, and Syl, your magics are not nice at all. Thanks for the help!"*​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Excellent fight! I thoroughly enjoyed the combats in our last outing, GlassEye (playing a character who has to think beyond his _own_ tactics and on to how he can help control the field for the rest of the party was new to me I could've done better. I loved this fight - the spiritual weapon and ally did their parts, plinking away and setting up the flanks, etc. _and_ Bren got to kick a little butt. Got really lucky, though - I'm sure Fortitude is the Giant's strong save and they didn't shrug off any of his stunning fists (though if it hadn't been for Syl's intervention they probably would have that one round.

My bad on the Bull's Strength - I was thinking of Fury getting that extra couple of damage on every attack, and didn't take into account his Agile Weapon. When I cast the Freedom of Movement I was thinking primarily of Fury being grappled - that spell is pretty much an auto-avoid/escape vs. Grapple, and I knew we didn't want our mobile damage dealer tied down. Ended up not being relevant but it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it, and the spell was there to burn.

Other things I'd have done differently - Shield of Faith before going in is probably the biggest thing. With so many things going on that take actions, I had a hard time deciding when to spend the swift action to enhance Bren's AC vs. moving the Spiritual Ally vs. (something else I can't remember right now), and had similar quandries about the move actions). Typically, that's not something my characters have to worry about.

No worries on moving off, though, GE. Bren's got the Jaunt Boots, so he could've gotten out of AoO range even of the giants and cast a spell if needed, or led them close to help a little at a time.

Outta time to post - possibly more thoughts later. 

Great fight, PM! Nice set up, plenty of tactical thought required (good call to lead them out rather than trying to muck around in all the difficult terrain inside the barn).[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2013)

_*~ Galloway Farmstead: 3:00pm ~*_

With the last giant being knocked down, the unwanted farmhands are lying broken and bleeding around barn. Even now you look at the huge great clubs and consider yourselves lucky that things had not gone the other way.







The farmer calls over from several yards away, "That be the lot of them, ya?"









*OOC:*


Combat Over: 6400XP each





[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      21/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion, Evil Omen) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-2/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-2/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren), Misfortune (G5)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Comments]Thanks, guys!  I could tell everyone was really into it from the pace of posting and quality.

Giants can be pretty dangerous and having them bottle-necked is what made the fight doable, yet still tense. Even the last few rounds could have seen some different results, but I rolled less than 10 on the dice several times to miss in attacks and saves that tipped the favor away from the giants quite severely.

I agree, Fortune would have been better served on Fury. We are used to using that tactic with Borric, but honestly both Fury and Bren should get it instead of Borric now. I would have cast Bull's Strength on Borric instead. He can make good use of it and it stacks with Heroism. 

Also there was a point in the battle that Syl stopped cackling for no reason. He was already in position to hex the giant leader without moving and he could have maintained the cackle. Once a witch starts cackling, the idea is to keep on cackling and using spells or hexes and only move with free 5ft steps. That is the key, Gerald. Look at the layout of the battlefield and keep 5ft stepping to be in position so conserve the Move Action to maintain the buff/debuffs.

Spiritual Ally is your new best friend for flanking with Fury!!! It cannot be attacked effectively and therefore can maintain the flanking for the rogue with minimal risk for another character behind the enemies.  Fury needs Lunge, GE. I know you were looking at some retooling, so I think that is a feat to consider.

On design:
I hope the giants were a surprise. I figured you all were expecting some human type NPC thugs.

Wolves sort of were a cheap way to add more opponents without increasing the XP too much. Hill giants are often accompanied by Dire Wolves and I thought it would be better to have 4 of them instead of 1 more giant. Turns out they did not last long, but they kept us away from the giants while they stood up and armed themselves. 

I thought the cows made a viable replacement for throwing boulders and went well with the theme. Adding mobile difficult terrain also cut down on a bunch of 5ft steps for Borric, which can suck. Glad I took Lunge during level up. 

I did make a mistake that I corrected midway through. Large dead bodies are only difficult terrain for medium creatures. I need to remember than medium dead bodies create difficult terrain for small creatures and I forget that. So large creatures do not suffer the same issue with large dead bodies.

I like fights where I do not have to pull many punches as GM, but I also could not go full out trying to kill the party with Borric potentially being right in the front and taking all the punishment. I was still actually worried about accidentally killing him. I also leveled him up because I was afraid that he would take a heavy beating. Two giants with power attack could still have gotten lucky in one round and leveled him quite easily. That was one reason I switch to use Combat Expertise for the first time ever with Borric. It paid off big time and caused 3 misses. Had those hit, Bren would have been hard pressed to reposition to save him.

SK sorta mentioned he needed big battlefields with tons of bad guys to make a fight last longer than 2 rounds at the upper levels. That is why he insists he needs to take a huge party for some reason. I took this as a challenge and made one high level (CR13) encounter designed to last about 7-10.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric was just about to move up alongside Bren and crush the last giant. But it proved to be unnecessary and he hooks the handle of giantslayer (the new name of his flail) on his belt and slaps Bren on the back instead.

"Jolly good fookin' show, Bren! Just smashing, wot? I had to do some fancy shield work there myself or they could have pounded me flat. But there you stand, nearly naked in there face. Balls of stone, man. Balls of stone!"

"Fury, I think I shall remain the mageslayer. Even after all this time, I can only really claim to have slain one fearsome foe without help. This was just one more example where I would not be the hero I am without the crucial aid of good companions. But I am sure as sheet naming my new flail 'giantslayer'. Pity I did not know that fook's name." He gestured to the dead giant leader.

He calls over to the old farmer, "Yeah gramps. We took care of your unwanted barn guests for you."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH), Holy Fail (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]

[sblock=Comments as a player]I liked the fact that I could run Borric with out meta-gaming the spoilers. I actually have experience doing this quite a bit from running multiple games where I have a PC in the party. I liked that we could use our leveled up characters together and test out tactics in preparation for the next campaign. It is good to know how that will work and be able to use the lessons learned.

While I am not getting a share of the XP, I can apply the DMC earned to  Borric and he effectively gets double the TBX/TBG. Over a long haul,  that would not necessarily be enough in a combat heavy game, but it  would still reliably level him up every 3 months.

Using Ditzie was good since it makes it easier to see what people have done in the posts before. Though when you take someone out, then you should put the dying or dead icon over them for the next person.  So even if you don't move, you sometimes have to update the map anyway. With more experience, you guys can even take any icon and double click it to change it. If you were to explore the folder of my gallery, you would find the icons folder and I could have many status ones in there. I have even started finding my folder to do just that in your game, Mowgli. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]pm, I'm guessing that 6400 is without TBX and we should add that in ourselves. Easy enough to do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2013)

*GM:*  Yes, that is before TBX. I have not done up the Spreadsheet yet.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury nods in support of Borric's response to the farmer, Galloway.

"Don't think any of these brutes will be getting up any time soon.  But just to make sure...  And, hey, maybe I'll find a trophy or two.  Maybe a wolf pelt, though unless we go back to the Seithr mountains I doubt I'll need a fur cloak."

The rogue wipes beads of sweat from his forehead and manages to unknowingly smear a splatter of blood from the giants across his forehead.  Fury then moves stiffly, favoring the side battered by the giant's club, over to the heap of giant and wolf bodies and begins thrusting his rapier into any giant that looks to still be breathing and searching the bodies for anything that might have value.  Looking up from his grim work he calls out to the farmer.

"You mighta mentioned they was _giants_ and not some local hooligans causing trouble before you let us run in there."

Fury winks and grins letting the farmer know there are no hard feelings over the lapse.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 21
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2013)

[section]
"You've the truth of it, Fury . . . knowing a bit more about what we were getting into would've been nice," Bren replies to his friend, then turns to the farmer. "But it's all good. These fellas could've caused a lot more damage than they did, had you not called us in to take care of them now. I *am* sorry for the loss of your cows, though."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks around at the mess and shrugs as Fury starts putting the dying down for good.

"Somebody did say these fooks were big louts, ya know. If a hayseed did not know better..."  He leaves the rest of that thought unspoken.

He stows his flail on his belt and starts looking over the belongings carried by the giants. Within close proximity to Fury, and out of earshot of the old farmer, he says in a low voice, "Yeah, I feel bad about the cows, but he can probably salvage some of the meat. However, we are not going to get any reward for this, so hopefully these brutes are carrying some decent possessions. If they have a few extra coins we can give a little compensation to the old geezer."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Sep 30, 2013)

"Yeah, sorry about the cows.  That was unfortunate. There are some of them left in there though.  Maybe we can find enough gold in those giant's belongings to reimburse you for them.  And the hole in the barn, too."

Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury grins over at Borric then reaches out and thumps the fighter's breastplate so that it rings.

"Is that a _heart_ I detect in there?"  He laughs but nods agreement with the sentiment.  "I agree.  A farmer losing his stock like this is a serious setback.  If there's anything here worthwhile I'd like to make sure he has enough to make repairs and replace the cows.  Even if it comes out of my share."

He continues with his grisly task.




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 21
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric has a wry expression, "Naw, I am still the same  bastard... Okay, maybe the wee lass rubbed off on me a little. But I  have started to develop a reputation as a larger than life hero.  Literally, one of the mage types made me bigger."

"But when you  start having thousands of gold coins in your pouch, a few given to a  farmer whose place I helped trash is just a drop in the bucket, yeah?"

"Take  a look at this giant's weapon. It is probably worth more than the gold  to undo all the damage. And that assumes it is not enchanted. Speaking  of which, someone should start checking for magical items on these  louts."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 99
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

_*~ Galloway Farmstead: 3:00pm ~*_

Fury finishes up dispatching the dying on the battlefield.






Old man Galloway still looks grateful, at least it appears to be the  expression on his beard covered face, and nods, "Aye, it could have  been much worse, I reckon. Only few o' moy cows slaughtered early." He  still hangs back with the two horses at the edge of the carnage taking  peering looks at the slight damage to the barn.  The big doors are  slightly damaged from the cow smashing them open, but it will not take  much to repair.

Gathering up all of the giants' gear will be a  time consuming task as it will take all of Borric's strength to  man-handle a dead giant corpse while others undo the thongs and  fastenings to get the hide armor off.

So far Borric has collected  the great clubs, the leader's being of exceptionally fine quality. The  leader also was wearing a finely made breastplate of black dragonhide,  an amulet with a large onyx gem inlaid in the center, a very finely made  belt with "Gronig" stenciled on it, a finely made cloak that looks  rather small on him, and a belt pouch with some potion vials in it.  Another pouch contains several pounds worth of coins (gold, platinum,  silver) and several rough cut gems in various sizes.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Borric:    99/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       53/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      21/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      53/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion, Evil Omen) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer-2/8rounds, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally-2/8 rounds, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx1(Bren), Misfortune (G5)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2013)

[section]
Bren gives a slight start at Borric's words. "I can take care of figuring out if any of this is magical, Borric. But first if you'll all gather 'round . . . now that we're sure all of the giants and wolves are dead, I'd like to say a brief prayer of thanks."

[sblock=OOC]Assuming everyone gathers - or really, even if any of them balk, so long as they're all within 30' - Bren prays for about 30 seconds.

Channel Energy (4d6=15, 4d6=15, 4d6=8, 4d6=17, 4d6=11) That'll get everyone back to full besides Fury, who's left with one HP of damage.[/sblock]

After he prays, Bren notices the small cut remaining on Fury's cheek and smiles. "Looks like the Gods have left you with a beauty mark, Fury."

Once that's done, the priest begins going through the giants' equipment - and anything else they find - using Detect Magic to find any magical loot.​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury idly fingers the cut on his cheek that remains after healing and nods his thanks to Breninyr.

"You'll have to give my thanks to your gods."  He grins.  "I don't think they'd listen much to someone like me.  You have my thanks, too."

After the dirty work with the giants is done Fury looks at himself and shakes his head at the bloodstains on his clothing.  He mutters something with the sound of the arcane to it and begins making brushing motions over his clothes and the items taken from the giants.  As he does so the blood and dirt flakes off onto the ground leaving his skin and apparel clean and smelling faintly of lavender.  Fury looks slightly embarrassed.

"Never have figured out how to do that without the lavender smell.  I blame Zelena; she's the one taught me how to do that."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 87
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Syl also casts Detect Magic and starts trying to help identify the magical items.

Spellcraft Leader's Club 1d20+19=21

Spellcrafter Leaders' Breastplate 1d20+19=34

Spellcraft amulet 

1d20+19=28

Spellcraft belt 1d20+19=22

Spellcraft Cloak 1d20+19=31

Spellcraft pouch & vials 1d20+19=27

 Spellcraft gems (if magical) 1d20+19=22


Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*







Borric watches Bren get rid of the little bruise he had left from the fray and smiles, "Good show, mate. Thanks and tell the gods I said hello."

He stands back to let Syl and Bren examine the gear of the giants with their magical skills. He glances over at Fury and catches wind of him smelling like flowers and chuckles at the rogue discomfiture, "Awww, ya know you like smelling like a poofda, mate. Sorta suits you. Ha ha. All the ladies in the brothels will love you."

Borric is not sure which would be better; smelling like lavender or horse. Right now, the brash fighter probably smells a lot like horse and cannot tell.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2013)

_*~ Galloway Farmstead: 3:08pm ~*_






Old man Galloway watches you take care of pilfering the giants without saying anything.

Most of the items in the giant leader's possession are enchanted, but the gems are not. He had two healing potions, a belt that increased his strength, the cloak help him to resist spells and such, the amulet increased protection, and the greatclub and dragonhide armor are enchanted.

[sblock=Treasure Revealed]2 potions of cure serious wounds (1500gp)
+2 dragonhide breastplate (5400gp)
+1 greatclub (2610gp)
amulet of natural armor +1 (2000gp)
 belt of giant strength +2(4000gp)
cloak of resistance +1(1000gp)
830gp in coins and gems (non-magical)[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      87/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion, Evil Omen) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx4(Bren)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

Fury looks over the things they've taken from the dead giants and runs his fingers over the dragonhide armor.  He laughs good-naturedly at Borric's jokes.

"Yeah, the ladies don't seem to mind it at all.  And when some stupid Planks-dancer thinks he can bully a poofda then I get to teach him a lesson and dump him in the canal."  He has a broad smile plastered across his face as he nods agreement with Borric's assessment.  "So you're right.  I do like it.  I could do the same for you.  Maybe if I concentrate real hard I could make you smell like roses and you could pass yourself off as some sweet-talking, noble scion from Roses."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 87
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric looks appalled at the notion, "Roses!? Hell no. If you are going to go through the trouble, definitely something more manly than that. No flowers. Sheet, I am not a sensitive type of guy, mate."

"What about cinnamon scented apple pie? Then the broads will want to bite me... yeah, they can eat me. Heh, heh."

Seeing as the giant leader's armor is on the big lout and requires some effort to remove, he gets serious, "Enough of that for now, I am about to get dirty anyway. I'll lift up the dead bastard and your guys unfasten his breastplate. We are taking it with us."

"Ready? UNGGHHH!"

Borric lifts the dead weight for the others to remove the armor. Then, he begins packing their spoils into the horse's saddle bags.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]         *GM:*  I am working up the numbers, and actually putting the end date down is easy to adjust for. So we can keep up this banter as long as you guys want. We have a few days at least before our next one is ready.


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 3, 2013)

Syl only just heard the others' banter, as he was deeply involved in analyzing the properties of the various items.  "Well, nothing I particularly want.  Doesn't shock me as most giants aren't known for being spellcasters.  We can sell what we don't want and I'll just take a share of the gold.  Waltor needs plump crickets, you know."

He nods as they talk about Borric's particular scent.  "Any scent you can conjure up would be great, Fury.  Couldn't be worse than his natural scent after riding a horse for several days.  It'd have to be an improvement."  



Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2013)

*Orlando Furioso, Venzan bravo*

"Well," says Fury in response to Sylvain, "The scent is a side effect of the cleaning spell.  I don't know if I could conjure up any scent, it just sorta happens."

He reaches over and makes a brushing motion over Borric's armor then sniffs cautiously at the air.  A broad grin stretches across his face.

"Do you smell that?!  Do you?  Apples.  And cinnamon.  Hmm.  I wonder what other smells I could make.  Zelena said I could do all sorts of things with this spell if I only used my imagination but I have to say, I'm a more practical kind of guy.  I wonder if I could conjure a cricket?"

He shrugs dismissing the idea to be thought over later and looks around the barn yard.  Seemingly satisfied that they've done all that can be done here with the exception of dragging away the bodies he turns and saunters over to where the farmer Galloway is standing and watching.

"That's it for those giants.  You'll probably have to get a team in here to drag those bodies off somewhere but I'm sure you'd know the practical stuff better than me.  Doesn't look like the damage to your barn is too serious.  It's unfortunate about the cows but I think we could help you out a little in that regard."




• Orlando Furioso •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 9 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +14

*AC:* 24 (17 touch; 18 flat-footed)
*HP:* 88  Current: 87
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 26 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +16 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:* rapier & dagger
*Effects/Conditions:* Bless, Freedom of Movement, Feather Step, Bull's Strength

*Bard Spells*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2
*Spells Known:*
1st: Expedition Retreat, Feather Step, Vanish
0-level: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Sift[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

[section]
Bren smiles indulgently at his friend's banter with the earthy warrior. When he conjures up the smell of cinnamon apples, the priest whistles in appreciation and says with a wink at Borric, "Nice one, Fury! A definite improvement! The ladies at the brothel will be eating him up in no time."

He looks around at the field of battle and gives a satisfied nod. "Yep, it looks like we've done about all we can here."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 53/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (09/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (07/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric glances a Syl and retorts with a grin, "You should not talk, mate. You smell as much like horse as I do. But now you also smell like cow offal too.  Fury you should probably fix him up as well."

At Bren quip, the brash fighter grins even bigger after he smells the apple cinnamon, "Oh yes, Bren! That is definitely the idea. I would enjoy them eating me. Ha ha."

"You will have to come with Syl and I when we get to Venza. Now, we can afford the high classed call girls in that underground place in the Roses. The one the noble pukes pretend doesn't exist, yet they all slink in there anyway. Should be fun. Better than rolling in the hay of the barn at least."

Borric finishes packing up the giant leader's gear and comments about the items, "Yeah, unless you want that belt to enhance your strength there is not much great stuff here. Should be worth something back in Venza at least."

"Say, gramps. You can use that hide armor there on the other giants to compensate for the damages. It is not bad quality and you should be able to make some money off them and the wolf hides. Enough to pay for the cows, I should think."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Borric already has Amulet and a better cloak. Maybe the potions are worthwhile? Sorry, i really only worked up gear to make the giant tougher, not providing decent treasure.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

_*~ Galloway Farmstead: 3:09pm ~*_






Old man Galloway nods gratefully, "Aye, that Oi can be doin'. Some o' the lads can come 'round help me drag the louts off and bury them in the fields. Moight take 'while, but I can pay them from the hides, I reckon."

"Thankee much, lads. You sure done saved me farm. You be alroight... even iffen the knoight here be a bit crude in his oidears 'o treatin' the lasses.  Must be you city folk."  He harrumphs and walks past you towards the carnage around his barn. 

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Borric:   103/103 HP remaining; 
Syl:       74/74 HP remaining; 
Walter:    37/37 HP remaining
Fury:      87/88 HP remaining; 
Bren:      74/74 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Syl: (Heroism, Confusion, Evil Omen) 
            Bren: (Spiritual Hammer, Freedom of Movement, Bless, Searing Light,
                  Bull's strength, Spiritual Ally, Murderous Command) 
            Fury: Feather Step
Abilities Used: Fortune (Borric), Channel Energyx4(Bren)
Conditions in effect: Heroism (Borric), Freedom of Movement(Fury), Fortune (Borric)
                      Feather Step (Fury), Bless (All), Bull's Strength (Fury)
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Well, that is it for the NPC. We can keep bantering an exchange or two as we depart.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Our heroes depart from Galloway's farm with their loot and feel satisfied that they helped someone in need. The resume their journey towards Venza.

[sblock=Final Numbers]



Breninyr earns 19,757XP, Ends at 168,609XP; Earns 10,931GP
Fury earns 14,614XP, Ends at 122,089XP; Earns 9,673GP
Sylvain earns 11,196XP, Ends at 74,409XP; Earns 7,792GP[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Seeing as SK is ready for some of us and we all might need some time to shop, I am declaring ENDEX. Raise the victory flag and grab a beer! 

Can either Mowgli or GE check the numbers on this, please? We technically don't have a Judge assigned, and I did not think we really needed one. You can ignore Borric's numbers, they don't count except that he takes 1/4 of treasure and encounter XP.


----------



## Gerald007 (Oct 6, 2013)

"Well, let's get on tothe city, then.  Take care, farmer.  Hopefully there are no more giants hiding in the woods.  Bren, Fury, you're more than welcome to join us."









*OOC:*


Ill get Syl xp'd and head shopping for him tomorrow.  Thanks for running, PM!









Sylvain statblock:
[sblock]
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Sylvain_Marana_(Gerald007)
Human Witch 9Initiative: +7 Perception: +2Conditions:AC: 16 (14 touch; 13 flat-footed)HP: 74 of 74CMB: +2 CMD: 16 Fort: +8 Ref: +9 Will: +9 In Hand: Nothing 
Spells: Arcane 
(0-level - DC 17) Daze (DC 19), Detect Magic, Message, Stabilize;
(1st level - DC 18) Burning Hands (DC 18), Charm Person (DC 20), Enlarge Person, Enlarge Person, Ill Omen^, Shocking Grasp;
(2nd level - DC 19) Cure Mod. Wounds, Flaming Sphere (DC 19), Hold Person (DC 21), Glitterdust (DC 21), Vomit Swarm, Web;
(3rd level - DC 20) Dispel Magic, Fireball (DC 20), Fireball (DC 20), Heroism^, Stinking Cloud (DC 20)
(4th level - DC 21) Confusion (DC 23)^, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Ice
(5th level - DC 22) Baleful Polymorph (DC 22), Feeblemind (DC 24)


Hexes DC 21
Cackle, Evil Eye, Flight, Fortune, Healing, Misfortune, Slumber--Fortune on Borric, Evil Eye on Giant 1, Slumber Hex used on the big guy, Misfortune used on big guy.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

[section]
"Thanks, Syl. I'll happily join you . . . the only reason we came out was to investigate the trouble here; I've got to report back to the consulate so they'll know what happened."​[/section]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Breninyr Hydref*
*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 21 Touch)
*HP:* 74/74
*CMB:* +16 *CMD:* 28 (+18/30 vs Grapple)
*Fort:* +12 *Reflex: * +08 *Will:* +18

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +15, *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Special Abilities:* Advice (10/10 Rnds), Calming Touch (09/09), Channel Energy (10/10)
*Special Abilities:* Inspiring Command (09/09), Stunning Fist: Fatigue, Crushing Blow (08/08)
*Special Abilities:* Ki Pool (08/08)

*Prayers Available*
*  Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Read Magic, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Bless, Bless, Murderous Command, Murderous Command, Ray of Sickening, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Bull's Strength, Prot from Evil (C), Shield Other, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Spiritual Weapon
*3rd Level:* Archon's Aura, Chain of Perdition, Invisibility Purge, Prayer, Searing Light
*4th Level:* Discern Lies, Freedom of Movement, Restoration, Spiritual Ally
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2013)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*






Borric cinches the straps on the saddlebags with the giant loot and then mounts his horse. Wheeling it around, he says, "Certainly, let us get back to the City of Glass. There are some brothels and whores that have been without my company for far too long."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Borric Hawkins
Initiative:* +4  *Perception:* +16
*AC:* 30 (25 w/out shield, 28(23w/shield) flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 103 *Current:* 103
*CMB:* +15 *CMD:* 28 (30 vs. Disarm/ 32 vs. Trip) *Fort:* +12 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +7 (+10 vs. Fear) *+2 Heroism*
*Conditions in Effect:* Ioun  Torch (in darkness), Combat Reflexes (3 AoO), Step Up, Greater Trip, Power Attack (-3/+6Dmg) or Combat Expertise (-3/+3AC), Lunge, Heroism (+2 Att/SV/Skill - Morale)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Darkwood Shield(LH), MWk Spiked Gauntlet (RH)
*Chakram:* 1/1 MWK & 6/6 Cold Iron remaining
*Light Hammers:* 2/2 remaining[/sblock][Sblock=Revised Final Awards]



Breninyr earns 20,479XP, Ends at 169,331XP; Earns 11,287GP
Fury earns 15,058XP, Ends at 122,533XP; Earns 9,961GP
Sylvain earns 11,572XP, Ends at 74,785XP; Earns 8,014GP
[/Sblock]        *GM:*  Since we RP'd another 2 days, I revised the numbers. First post is also updated.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


All numbers look great. Gets my stamp of approval.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks

_~ Fin ~_


----------

